# Gentoo + Kde

## __GiReX__

Ragazzi stavo cercando sul sito ufficiale ma non lo esplicita chiaramente quale ambiente grafico è installato in quella versione.

Esiste una versione ufficiale di gentoo con KDE di default? 

Architettuta: x86

Vi assicuro che ho cercato sul sito ufficiale ma l'ho trovato un argomento poco chiaro.

Sia live che non vanno bene.

Grazie.

----------

## .:chrome:.

La caratteristica di Gentoo è che si tratta di una distribuzione che ti costruisci tu, in base alle tue preferenze.

È ovvio che con questa premessa la risposta è NO...

comunque l'installazione da stage3 ti permette di installare quello che vuoi

----------

## __GiReX__

Fino ad ora le mie esperienze si basano su Ubuntu e Debia.

Questa stage3 sarebbe una sorta di netinst?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *__GiReX__ wrote:*   

> Esiste una versione ufficiale di gentoo con KDE di default?

 

Innanzitutto benvenuto!

Il punto di forza di gentoo è che non esiste nulla di default, per cui se tu vuoi kde, è sufficiente che te lo installi  :Very Happy: 

Ti consiglio di leggere con calma la guida per l'installazione, vedrai che ti saranno più chiare moltissime cose.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ti assicuro che ti aprirà un mondo tutto nuovo  :Wink: 

----------

## __GiReX__

Ok ragazzi grazie mille.

Ora vedo come sistemare le cose in base alle mie esigenze   :Very Happy: 

ThX

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *__GiReX__ wrote:*   

> Questa stage3 sarebbe una sorta di netinst?

 No, gentoo è unica nel suo metodo di installazione inquanto si installa manualmente. Lo stage3 non è altro che un archivio contenente un sistema Gentoo ultra-minimale da cui tu parti e poi personalizzi a piacere. Con minimale intendo dire che non c'è X, non c'è logger di sistema, non c'è crontab. Tutto quello che ti serve lo installi tu al momento. Ovviamente ti sarà sufficiente seguire l'ottima guida sopra linkata e vedrai che non  avrai problemi.

Ti consiglio la lettura delle 2 guide relative a kde in questa sezione http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml?catid=desktop , che ti permetteranno di comprendere e di apprezzare l'approccio che gentoo ha nei cfr di Kde ed i vantaggi che esso offre.

Se hai domande non  esitare a scrivere  :Wink: 

PS: ti consiglio di dare uno sguardo alle linee guida, così da semplificare e render più piacevole la tua permanenza qui : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html

----------

